# How do you care for show pigeons???



## Epic Pigeon (Apr 27, 2014)

I am thinking of getting some show pigeons, but I can only keep them if they are relatively easy to care for. 
What breeds do you recommend? Do show pigeons have any special dietary needs?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wyllm (Nov 24, 2012)

Epic,

With so many different breeds to choose from, you really have a *LOT *of choices. One thing to consider is your space availabilty. If you're limited on space, you'll want a smaller breed, so that cuts out a few options. 

In addition, space limitations will prevent you from having "feeders" that feed babies for short beaked varieties like some of the Owls.

There aren't any dietary needs that I know of, but I'd include grains with higher oil content, like flax, to aid in the sheen of the feathers.

I'd recommend taking a look at show pigeons on Google Images or visit a local show in the UK. I learned to be a show roller judge in Ipswich when I was a young adult.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree with wyllm . my favorite breed is brunner pouter pigeons .


----------

